# Shelby book/ help with ID



## Marc's Classic Chrome (Oct 3, 2017)

Does anyone know if this is a Shelby book like there seems to be a book for everything else. By book I mean an advertising manual that shows each model year and accessories. Can anyone help me out?

I am trying to ID this bike but also want it for a future resource.


----------



## redline1968 (Oct 3, 2017)

Not sure but it has the Shelby crank .....to me looks more like a Hiawatha.but lots of company's copied each other.


----------



## Freqman1 (Oct 3, 2017)

There is a Shelby book but I don't think it will have the detailed information you are looking for. It is more of a collection of period advertising along with some Shelby catalog material. V/r Shawn


----------



## Harley Mclemore (Oct 4, 2017)

Chris Montoya would be your best bet. He knows shelby like everyone else knows schwinns

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Marc's Classic Chrome (Oct 4, 2017)

Freqman1 said:


> There is a Shelby book but I don't think it will have the detailed information you are looking for. It is more of a collection of period advertising along with some Shelby catalog material. V/r Shawn



Where do I find one Shawn?


----------



## Marc's Classic Chrome (Oct 4, 2017)

Here is the full pic finally


----------



## Freqman1 (Oct 4, 2017)

Marc's Classic Chrome said:


> Where do I find one Shawn?



I don't think it is in print any longer here is a pic of the book. Maybe post in the wanted section to see if anyone wants to cut loose of a copy. You might also try Memory Lane Classics to see if they have a copy. V/r Shawn


----------



## cds2323 (Oct 4, 2017)

I was gonna post yesterday but forgot after a long day at  work. It's definitely Shelby and may have had a Hiawatha badge. But Hiawatha didn't make bikes. Shelby did supply bikes to Gambles which sold the bikes with Hiawatha badges.  The bike may have had one of any  of the many badges Shelby used.

This is one  of the harder to find Shelby frames. It's similar to this Model 30 from the 39 catalog.  I believe this frame style was from 38-39 but there's little printed info out there. Even in the Shelby book.




Here's a couple of old pics showing this frame. Including one with the tank version.

 




Curious what  the serial number is. Maybe it starts with R?


----------



## Marc's Classic Chrome (Oct 4, 2017)

cds2323 said:


> I was gonna post yesterday but forgot after a long day at  work. It's definitely Shelby and may have had a Hiawatha badge. But Hiawatha didn't make bikes. Shelby did supply bikes to Gambles which sold the bikes with Hiawatha badges.  The bike may have had one of any  of the many badges Shelby used.
> 
> This is one  of the harder to find Shelby frames. It's similar to this Model 30 from the 39 catalog.  I believe this frame style was from 38-39 but there's little printed info out there. Even in the Shelby book.View attachment 687095
> 
> ...



Thank you so much!!! I have always been a little afraid to clear off the old paint from the frame to see serial number. Suggestions?


----------



## cds2323 (Oct 4, 2017)

Marc's Classic Chrome said:


> Thank you so much!!! I have always been a little afraid to clear off the old paint from the frame to see serial number. Suggestions?




I've never liked when someone grinds the paint off to see the serial number.  I find it best to wipe the dirt away and just look. Usually the paint isn't so thick that the number can't be seen. Maybe a scrub pad or light brushing with a brass wire brush will reveal enough of the number. Besides it looks repainted anyway so not as important to save the paint.  The first letter of the serial number is the only part that will help anyways. Just do it carefully.


----------



## Marc's Classic Chrome (Oct 5, 2017)

cds2323 said:


> I've never liked when someone grinds the paint off to see the serial number.  I find it best to wipe the dirt away and just look. Usually the paint isn't so thick that the number can't be seen. Maybe a scrub pad or light brushing with a brass wire brush will reveal enough of the number. Besides it looks repainted anyway so not as important to save the paint.  The first letter of the serial number is the only part that will help anyways. Just do it carefully.



I will do that. I was hoping it wasn’t repainted. I had fears of course. It doesn’t appear to be house paint of rattle can. I will investigate further. Maybe we see what we want to see and not see what we don’t want to see.


----------



## Marc's Classic Chrome (Oct 5, 2017)

UPDATE— the serial number starts with an R so does hat make it a 1930?


----------



## fordmike65 (Oct 5, 2017)




----------



## cds2323 (Oct 5, 2017)

Seems an R serial number would likely be 38/39.



fordmike65 said:


> View attachment 687534
> View attachment 687532




That's a nice Airman.


----------



## Marc's Classic Chrome (Oct 5, 2017)

So I have an airman?


----------



## Freqman1 (Oct 6, 2017)

Marc's Classic Chrome said:


> So I have an airman?



No cds2323 was referring to the bike in post #13. Unless you have the badge you will never know how it was branded to start with. V/r Shawn


----------



## Marc's Classic Chrome (Oct 8, 2017)

Freqman1 said:


> No cds2323 was referring to the bike in post #13. Unless you have the badge you will never know how it was branded to start with. V/r Shawn



It looks like the space between the badge fasteners is about 2 3/4 inches


----------



## cds2323 (Oct 8, 2017)

This style badge might fit. I believe the spacing is around 2 5/8" tho.  I don't have any Shelby badges that are 2 3/4"'.


----------



## Marc's Classic Chrome (Oct 8, 2017)

cds2323 said:


> This style badge might fit. I believe the spacing is around 2 5/8" tho.  I don't have any Shelby badges that are 2 3/4"'.View attachment 689184



I love it!!! I will double check the spacing in the morning.


----------



## sm2501 (Dec 29, 2018)

https://thecabe.com/forum/threads/nbjs-shelby-book.143940/


----------



## Harley Mclemore (Dec 30, 2018)

sm2501 said:


> https://thecabe.com/forum/threads/nbjs-shelby-book.143940/



how many copies of this book have been reprinted and are available?

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Adamtinkerer (Jan 5, 2019)

Harley Mclemore said:


> how many copies of this book have been reprinted and are available?
> 
> Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk




Limited quantities. I have an older copy of this, along with most of the others. Scott's reprints are a huge improvement, as the originals were mostly zerox copies, compiled by the late, great bike historian John Polizzi, of 'Newsletter By John' fame.


----------



## Boris (Jan 5, 2019)

Information only:
https://thecabe.com/forum/threads/shelby-bicycle-book-by-john.119754/#post-962103


----------

